# How to make a Turbo Trainer Less noisy



## Bradders123 (11 Aug 2011)

Hi,

I have just bought a 2nd hand Magnetic Turbo Trainer (Cyclops) and it is very noisy...

I thought magentic trainers were supposed to be reasonable quiet?

Any suggestions as to why it might be so noisy? How to quieten etc?

Thanks

Brad


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 Aug 2011)

Bradders123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just bought a 2nd hand Magnetic Turbo Trainer (Cyclops) and it is very noisy...
> 
> ...



Whatever you do DON'T use WD40. It doesn't get on well with magnets!


----------



## Silver Fox (11 Aug 2011)

Try placing the trainer on something like a thick folded towel or similiar, that may reduce the vibration noise ... just a thought.


----------



## lesley_x (11 Aug 2011)

What kind of bike/tyres are you using with it?


----------



## Bradders123 (11 Aug 2011)

specizlized allez sport 2009
using completely slick tyres
It sounds like a fan is in the machine, really noisy!
Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## amaferanga (11 Aug 2011)

I think you might find that it's actually pretty quiet compared to a lot of turbo trainers. So it's probably about as quiet as a turbo trainer can get.


----------



## lesley_x (11 Aug 2011)

Bradders123 said:


> specizlized allez sport 2009
> using completely slick tyres
> It sounds like a fan is in the machine, really noisy!
> Thanks for the tips guys!



Straaange, my Tacx is pretty quiet. Only thing I can suggest is getting an exchange if possible to see if there is actually something wrong with the machine? Or trying one of the turbo mats you can get?


----------



## Bradders123 (11 Aug 2011)

I just got it second hand but I think the guarantee was sent with it....

I guess I will just have to have a play with it tonight unless there are any other ideas?


----------



## smithy92 (11 Aug 2011)

What pressure is your rear tyre? Ive heard making sure its right up can help.


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2011)

I've got an original tacx turbo, with a fan AND ITS VERY NOISY  - I use it in the garage


----------



## Dan B (11 Aug 2011)

I put mine on a thick yoga mat (a cheap purchase from Decathlon) which doesn't entirely deaden the sound, but at least means I can hear music over it.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 Aug 2011)

Dan B said:


> I put mine on a thick yoga mat (a cheap purchase from Decathlon) which doesn't entirely deaden the sound, but at least means I can hear music over it.



Music whilst you train. How decadent.


----------



## gaz (11 Aug 2011)

Get a specific turbo tyre, it uses a different rubber compound does make a difference to the sound.
But the best thing to do is put some sort of mat underneath it.


----------



## Ravenbait (11 Aug 2011)

I got a Tacx Sirius, marketed as being "near silent". I still use it outside the flat because it's so noisy.

Have come to the conclusion that Turbo trainers basically just are noisy.

Sam


----------

